# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Премия Муз-ТВ–2008

## V.Kostrov

*Вадим Пономарев: Премия Муз-ТВ–2008: эхо корпоративов
8 июня 2008, 13:47


Премия Муз-ТВ осталась единственным мерилом популярности отечественного шоу-бизнеса. Остальные (за вычетом объективной премии «Рекордъ», считающей продажи) превратились в местечковые тусовочки.* 

«Рекордъ», к сожалению, пока не в состоянии пересчитать пиратские развалы. Еще пару лет назад и Премия Муз-ТВ рисковала свалиться в местечковость. 


Это было в разгар войны медиакланов Константина Эрнста и Игоря Крутого. Тогда некоторые артисты Первого канала побаивались ехать к Крутому. Однако теперь, с продажей 75%-доли телеканала Алишеру Усманову, война закончена. И самым ярким свидетельством мира является присутствие на этой церемонии представителей Первого – Юрия Аксюты, ведущих Ивана Урганта и Яны Чуриковой. 


VI Премия в области популярной музыки Муз-ТВ 2008 собрала, как водится, полный «Олимпийский». Главным иностранным гостем в этом году стала Дженнифер Лопез. И тут впервые за несколько лет премия попала в самую точку. Напомню, что несколько лет подряд неприятным осадком оставалось зрелище финала церемонии, когда с рэпера 50 Cent или поп-принцессы Агилеры зрители уходили валом. Теперь выступление Джей Ло, задержавшееся уже после полуночи, «Олимпийский» терпеливо ждал. И выслушал до самого конца. 


«Если Земфире действительно наплевать на эту премию, то и обидно ей тоже не должно быть» 

Итак, каковы же объявленные результаты (учитывались достижения за 2007 год)? 


Лучший исполнитель – Дима Билан
Лучшая исполнительница – МакSим
Лучшая поп-группа – «ВИА Гра»
Лучшая рок-группа – «Звери»
Лучший хип-хоп проект – «БандЭрос»
Лучший альбом – «Мой рай» МакSим
Лучшая песня - «Мой рай» МакSим
Лучшее видео – «Поцелуи» ВИА Гра
Лучший рингтон – «Невозможное возможно» Дима Билан
Прорыв года – Потап и Настя Каменских
Дуэт года – «Я тебе не верю» Ирина Аллегрова и Григорий Лепс
Лучшее концертное шоу - XII Церемония вручения премии «Золотой граммофон»
За вклад в развитие рок-музыки – «Парк Горького»
За вклад в развитие поп-музыки – «Браво»
За вклад в современную музыкальную индустрию - Робин Гибб (Bee Gees)
Спецприз журнала Billboard за лучшие продажи – МакSим 


Если не видеть тройки номинантов, то почти все победители кажутся на своих местах. Ну разве кто-то сомневается, что лучшим дуэтом 2007 года стала шикарная песня Виктора Дробыша «Я тебе не верю»? Однако не все так просто. В номинантах был куда более слабый дуэт, но – Аллы Пугачевой и Кристины Орбакайте. Дуэт «Опять метель» звучит на финальных титрах сиквела «Иронии судьбы». И Пугачева приехала в Олимпийский, что могло на языке шоу-бизнеса означать только одно. Но тут случился скандал. Для Пугачевой забыли подготовить отдельную гримерку, и та с возмущением уехала. В результате восторжествовала справедливость. Такими вот извилистыми тропками. 


Или ситуация с Земфирой. Рок-певица стала лидером по количеству номинаций (целых пять). Обычно как минимум одну «тарелку» это гарантирует. В случае с Земфирой очевидно, что как минимум две премии должны были стать ее – как лучшей исполнительнице и за лучший концерт. Однако экстравагантная Земфира решила манкировать премией. Последствия очевидны. Как у всякой премии, и у Муз-ТВ есть свои традиции, одна из которых гласит – те, кто не приезжает на премию, тот не получает ее. Так было с Биланом, когда он не приехал в 2005 году в Олимпийский. И так вышло с Земфирой в 2008 году, - ее прокатили по всем пяти ее номинациям. Тарелочка должна быть в руках у артиста – таковы правила игры. Если Земфире действительно наплевать на эту премию, то и обидно ей тоже не должно быть. 


А вот публично вступилась за Земфиру только триумфатор нынешней церемонии певица МакSим. Марина Максимова много раз признавалась в любви к песням Земфиры, и в этот раз не могла взять в толк – почему же победительницей то и дело называют ее, а не Земфиру. 



Лучшая исполнительница – МакSим 
- А Земфира вообще здесь? – спросила у зала МакSим, еще не знавшая об экстравагантном поступке Земфиры. 


Впрочем, признание главной поп-премии страны к МакSим пришло запоздало, но все-таки вполне справедливо. «Солить мне их, что ли?» - даже удивлялась МакSим после очередной тарелки. Более яркого феномена на отечественной сцене сейчас просто нет. На днях в одной из газет вышла статья, рассказавшая много подробностей о непростом пути восхождения певицы к славе. Зачем-то рекорд-лейбл певицы решил подать на газету в суд. Хотя разрушение сладкой легенды о певице, приехавшей из Казани и мгновенно покорившей страну, может только приблизить живую и непосредственную МакSим к ее слушателям. Как мне кажется, крушение пиар-сказок рано или поздно происходит с любым артистом, и стоит быть готовым к такому крушению. Зато певица может теперь говорить правду в своих интервью. 


Еще одним триумфатором нынешней премии стал Дима Билан. Соревноваться с Сергеем Лазаревым и Валерием Меладзе ему уже не по статусу,- настолько он оторвался в минувшем сезоне от своих коллег. Тут и победа на «Евровидении», и серьезно возросшее вокальное мастерство, и непрерывная череда выдаваемых артистом хитов, и могучая промо-команда. Дима Билан все больше превращается в русского Тимберлейка, и никаких препон в этом пути пока не видно. 



Лучший исполнитель – Дима Билан 
В целом российская поп-музыка никак не может выйти из кризисного состояния, - концертные сборы падают, корпоративные праздники сильно развращают даже одаренных артистов. Нынешние победители – одни из немногих артистов, которые не подаются общей деградации креатива. И не развращены корпоративами. И МакSим, и Билан, и «ВИА Гра» идут своим путем, и действительно определяют тренды во всех областях отечественного шоу-бизнеса – от аранжировок песен до комплексного решения промо-поддержки. 


И вот что интересно. Часто негативные высказывания об отечественной музыке базируются на недобрых сравнениях с западными артистами. С тех пор, как на Премии Муз-ТВ стали приезжать ведущие западные звезды, таких высказываний поубавилось. По сути, Премия предлагает зрителю сравнить – вот все лучшие российские артисты сразу, и вот кто-то из телевизионных героев Запада. То Агилера, то 50 Cent, то Дженнифер Лопез. И что решает зритель, сравнивая? Скажем, в этом году примерно в одном формате звучали песни Дженнифер Лопез, Билана и Лазарева. Однако вряд ли кто-то, положив руку на сердце, сказал бы, что знойная Джей Ло звучит и выглядит лучше или актуальнее отечественных поп-героев… 


По сути, все мелодические ходы в этих песнях вторичны по отношению к эстраде 80-х. Оригиналов тут в наличии нет (за исключением приглашенного Робина Гибба из славных «Би Джиз»). Я поинтересовался у Дженнифер на пресс-конференции, как она видит будущее танцевальной музыки в мире. 


- Мне кажется, нынешняя музыка стала однотипной, - ответила Jennifer Lopez. - Разные треки стало трудно отличить друг от друга – один и тот же саунд, одни и те же аранжировочные решения. И рано или поздно мы вернемся к серьезной музыке. Под серьезной музыкой я имею в виду живую музыку, которую играют на живых инструментах. Обилие электроники уйдет, с нею сейчас явный перебор. А живые инструменты привнесут в музыку новые эмоции, свежие чувства и это даст огромный импульс для развития. 


Кстати, о Робине Гиббе. Вот его мнение по этому же вопросу. 


- Да, это правда, что группа Bee Gees - одни из самых великих музыкантов в истории поп-музыки, я не буду этого отрицать. Сейчас в шоу-бизнесе такое время, когда молодому музыканту почти невозможно достичь тех результатов, которые достигли мы или другие великие группы 60-80-х, будь то Beatles, Led Zeppelin или Rolling Stones. Дело в том, что лейблы не заинтересованы в появлении новых «долгоиграющих» артистов. Новые артисты больше разговаривают, чем поют. Изменились правила игры. Даже если появляются интересные певцы, лейблы не хотят сотрудничать с ними, потому что те не говорят, а поют! Черт возьми, если бы я был сейчас новым артистом, то я просто не знал бы, что мне делать! 


Поэтому вдвойне приятно, что на подобных церемониях организаторы не забывают награждать уважаемых музыкантов. И того же Гибба, и группу «Браво» с Жанной Агузаровой, и воссоединившийся на время «Парк Горького» (когда-то первым из русских рок-музыкантов попавшим в чарты Billboard). 


Конечно, не обошлось без технических накладок. Особенно пострадала Валерия, у которой просто не заработал микрофон во время исполнения дуэта Stayin’ Alive с Гиббом. Певица нашлась быстро – забрала микрофон у своей бэк-вокалистки, и все-таки допела. То и дело ведущие не слышали друг друга, зато это дало повод им поупражняться в остроумии. Пожалуй, пара из Ивана Урганта и Ксении Собчак оказалась лучшими конферансье за последние годы. А их героизм и находчивость в заполнении нежданной паузы перед выступлением Лопез заслуживает отдельного упоминания. Трагедии в подобных накладках никакой нет, они случаются на всех церемониях в мире. 


Из больших поп-артистов на Премии Муз-ТВ 2008 оказались обделены тарелочками, прежде всего, Филипп Киркоров и Валерия. Будем надеяться, это даст им стимул записать новые яркие песни. Именно песни. 


Потому что главным уроком Премии Муз-ТВ стал простой житейский вывод. Хочешь получить тарелочку? Запиши отличную песню! Ни постоянное мелькание в телевизоре, ни обложки глянцевых журналов, ни мощный пиар – никакая медийность не может заменить хорошую песню-хит. Поэтому нет тарелочек у вполне медийных и превосходно поющих Сергея Лазарева и Влада Топалова. 


Поэтому есть тарелочки у МакSим, Билана и «ВИА Гры» (в уме плюсуем Земфиру). Они просто пели отличные песни. 


Им не мешают корпоративы.

----------


## Papa

:biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

:Ok:  


> Им не мешают корпоративы.


 :Ok:

----------


## mrblack

Прикольненько:biggrin:

----------


## Johnalkash

Я смотрел выжимку....
Особенно блевалось, когда лучший певец года на вручении премии ху@чил под фанеру...

----------


## Ledisoul

> Особенно блевалось, когда лучший певец года на вручении премии ху@чил под фанеру...


ну не на  каждом же   мероприятии ПЕТЬ  живаго!!! :tongue: он  на  евровижене   выложился!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## Grunya

"....Песни с запредельными нотами я давно записал в плюсовом варианте. Мало ли может случиться? Болит горло, плохо себя чувствую, просто не в голосе - бывает раскрываю рот под них...."

 " ...Особенно блевалось, когда лучший певец года на вручении премии ху@чил под фанеру....."

Очень интересно узнать мнение форумчан на эти высказывания!!!

----------


## Johnalkash

1) не можешь петь в запредельной тональности - не позорься и опусти на пол-тона - тон.
2) это мое.

----------


## Ledi

> Лучшая исполнительница – МакSим


:smile:

*МакSим требует от Муз-ТВ убрать "хит" из эфира
*

http://www.lifenews.ru/news/28129

Опубликовано: 15:57 (15.06.2010)
*
Певица, оскандалившаяся на вручении престижной музыкальной премии, объявила войну виновникам своего позора.*

Звезда, оскандалившаяся на недавней церемонии вручения премии Муз-ТВ, объявила музыкальному телеканалу войну. Певица, которую немногие коллеги назовут покладистой, требует вырезать свой провальный номер из телеверсии прямого эфира премии, который в течение года будет транслироваться в записи.

Руководство канала категорически отказывается выполнять просьбу разгневанной артистки, по интонациям более похожую на приказ.* Все артисты равны - кто как выступил, тот так и был запечатлен:* такова позиция устроителей грандиозного шоу, которые не первый год вынуждены держать оборону, выслушивая претензии неудачно выступивших в "Олимпийском" знаменитостей.

Конфуз с Максим произошел на премии Муз-ТВ в прошлую пятницу. Звезда, желая исполнить свой хит вживую, наступила на горло собственной песне: сначала у нее не сработал микрофон, а потом включилась фонограмма, которую слышали все, кроме самой певицы.

Поскольку премия шла в прямом эфире, щепетильную ситуацию, в которую попала Максим, увидела вся страна, а в течение следующих нескольких дней шоу артистки просмотрели 2 миллиона пользователей популярного интернет-портала, куда было выложено видео.

На сегодняшний день "Первый музыкальный" уже повторил в эфире церемонию награждения три раза. Третий день подряд менеджер певицы Илья Гаврилов тщетно пытается дозвониться до организаторов, чтобы передать им настойчивое пожелание певицы, с которой канал сотрудничает уже много лет: вырезать номер из эфира.

- Я звоню им каждый день, - возмущается Илья, - уже поднял все свои связи, но в ответ тишина. Ни организаторы, ни юридический отдел не готовы обсуждать сложившийся конфликт. Меня попросту игнорируют.

Тем временем руководство канала утверждает, что проблемы не существует вовсе.

- Ко мне никто не обращался с этим вопросом, - сообщил Life News Арман Давлетьяров, директор премии Муз-ТВ.
До очередного повтора телеверсии премии осталось всего три дня. Сколько нервных клеток осталось у Максим - известно только ей самой...

----------


## Johnalkash

Посмотрел несколько кусочков.
В принципе, соглашусь с Максим - то, что у неё не сработал микрофон - вина обслуживающего персонала. Поп-звезда - не лабух, не обязана знать, где у микрофона ВКЛ, так что, обслуга облажалась.
Ржачно было, когда за тарелкой Тимати на сцену выперся целый табор существ, напоминающих людей. Поржал.

----------


## Владимир Марченко

По моему мнению МУЗ ТВ так же далеко от музыки, как я, ПТУшник от ядерной физики. Все эти тарелочки и прочая бижутерия-для тупых масс, которые "любят" только то, что им впаривают с дебилизора, попутно с рекламой прокладок-пива-и чегототамещё. Перестав смотреть ящик, многие обнаруживабт массу МУЗЫКИ у себя под носом, в родном городе. Например фолк-рок группа Аркаим, познакомился в кафе, где мой приятель проводил концерты, а я их озвучивал. http://www.arkaim-music.ru/ вот их страничка. В Контакте есть странички других, не менее интересных Тульских команд. Например Живые картины, Тихий час и Эликсир джаз. Музыканты в коллективах действительно талантливейшие, только вот "не формат" у нас, в России, зато в Германии, в городе-побратиме Виллингене, ребята всегда желанные гости.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Может быть, следует учесть ещё и то, что МУЗ-ТВ, ( и "Премия МУЗ-ТВ"), а также LOVE -Radio, фирма грамзаписи  и продюссерский центр "АРС" - это холдинг г. И.Крутого.. и пиарить он будет прежде всего тех, кто жуёт сено в его конюшне и приносит деньги ему. Антимонопольные комитеты посто отдыхают...И поэтому правила игры назначает он. Это естественно. Ну а "фанера" в наше время "одноразовых артистов" и "продюссерских проектов" - это одна из необходимых составляющих процесса...

----------


## Annon

*Старый Гуслик*, всё до буковки истиная правда...

----------


## Юляша74

Совершенно верно,  истинные таланты остаются на стадии отбора,никогда не смотрю финалистов.

----------

